# Flea Market find



## poppaclutch (Sep 27, 2013)

Wrenchin' around the corner.


----------



## road (Sep 27, 2013)

cool never seen one like that b4 !


----------



## ariscats (Sep 30, 2013)

It looks like a SnapOn. Is it really?
Ariscats


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Nov 22, 2013)

That is neat.  I would like to see a video of that in use.  Good find.


----------



## xalky (Nov 22, 2013)

JoeSixPack74 said:


> That is neat.  I would like to see a video of that in use.  Good find.


Yeah me too! It almost looks like a joke, but maybe it really does work. I'm trying to figure it out. It must have a couple of cams on either end, thats the only thing i can figure.


----------



## poppaclutch (Nov 23, 2013)

It's pretty cool in action... the bent_ fingers_ pump up and down. I will see what I can do about posting a video.


----------



## ariscats (Nov 24, 2013)

To XALKY.
There is no cam inside. I have seen this explained in a book years ago.
The 'fingers' pumping up and down provide the rotation.I can imaging
that they must be quite stiff,almost unbending.
My 2 cents
Ariscats


----------



## xalky (Nov 24, 2013)

ariscats said:


> To XALKY.
> There is no cam inside. I have seen this explained in a book years ago.
> The 'fingers' pumping up and down provide the rotation.I can imaging
> that they must be quite stiff,almost unbending.
> ...


I can visualize that now. I still want to see it in action. I wonder how much torque you can put on it before you twist it up?


----------



## 283v8 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have to admire those thinkers of old. now everything is so homogenized as to get boring.
That's why I like this site and you creative folks so much. As I always say "think out of the box".
:thumbsup:


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 25, 2013)

That's interesting.  Google "Hobson's Coupling" and "Elbow Engine" to see other applications of that action.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 25, 2013)

I have seen those elbow engines run at Cabin Fever Expo. They have to be built just right to make them work,else something binds up.


----------



## poppaclutch (Nov 25, 2013)

CluelessNewB said:


> That's interesting.  Google "Hobson's Coupling" and "Elbow Engine" to see other applications of that action.



Thanks for the info. I googled the links and the link on the 10 cylinder engine is pretty cool. That might be something I'd like to build in the future.

This forum_is_ one of the best.

check out the link below to see one run.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZRKNlY7enM


----------

